# [Solved] Bledny start gentoo

## nostromo2

Witam, 

Nie wiem czy ktos z Was mial juz taka sytuacje, ale ja nie znalazlem sensownej odpowiedzi, otoz po wystartowaniu komputera, system wyswietla komunikaty o masowym bledzie "

```

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/softscripts'

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/schoduled'

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/coldplugged'

```

Zadne skrypty w /init.d/ nie startuja.

Logow nie moge podejrzec bo nie startuje syslog-ng ( rc-status pokazujue wszystko zatrzymane).

Zalaczam film pokazujacy start -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIDcOnxrG38

Stalo sie to po normalnym zamknieciu systemu dnia poprzedniedo ( bez monitu o czym kolwiek)

Aha, zmienilem flagi use w /etc/make.conf, ale bez przekompilowania jakichkolwiek pakietow.

Probowalem jeszcze :

fsck. Sprawdzil, ale nie pomoglo.

depscan :

```
 

* Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/scheduled'!

 * Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/coldplugged'!

```

revdep-rebuild mowi ze wszystko ok.

Pomysly mi sie skanczyly wiec pisze Tu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

nostromo  :Cool: 

Edit : Pomoglo upgrejdowanie :

baselayout do wersji ~x86 (2.0.1) 

sysvinit 2.86-r12

openrc 0.4.3-r3

Pozdrawiam

----------

